# The life of me and Sadie



## MissSadie (Sep 7, 2016)

The Adventures Of Me And Sadie​
Hi! I'm MissSadie(duh) and this is my journal!
I currently have a paint horse named Sadie May, but everyone calls her Sadie, including me!
I'm not currently riding, but I want too!
You should know though, I am not:
Serious(unless the situation calls for it)
Intentionally mean/rude/rash etc.
Good at expressing my feelings.
I am however:
Silly
I try to be kind and helpful
Happy
I try to make people laugh.

Also, I write poems, songs, and stories.
Let's take a look at some gif's!
:cowboy: :gallop: :runninghorse2: 
Ah, the only ones I've seen so far.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

So you know you'll get into trouble starting a thread like this with no pics of your girl don't you? :wink:

Welcome on board


----------



## MissSadie (Sep 7, 2016)

Golden Horse said:


> So you know you'll get into trouble starting a thread like this with no pics of your girl don't you? :wink:
> 
> Welcome on board


Sorry, I'll get some up tonight or tommorow , happy to be here!


----------



## MissSadie (Sep 7, 2016)

*hi*
So dramatic...
Today hasn't been very eventful.
Seriously, all I've done is wake up, get ready, take care of Sadie, and come on here.
Also, the photos will be delayed because I'm on a tablet and not a computer.
If anyone can tell me how to
*PLEASE DO*


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi MissSadie, welcome to the forum.  Can't wait to see pictures of Sadie May! 
That sounds like a lovely day.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

MissSadie said:


> Also, the photos will be delayed because I'm on a tablet and not a computer.
> If anyone can tell me how to
> PLEASE DO


Hello and welcome to the forum, 

lets see if I can help you.

What kind of view you have right after logging in with your tablet? Is it something like that? Or, if you know and can tell me straightforward which version you do have on your tablet (full, mobile etc.) while surfing on HF:


----------



## MissSadie (Sep 7, 2016)

TaMMa89 said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum,
> 
> lets see if I can help you.
> 
> ...


I have the full version


----------



## MissSadie (Sep 7, 2016)

Update: I decided to make her my profile picture


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

MissSadie said:


> I have the full version


Ok, in this case, scroll down to the box in which you write the quick reply. Next to the 'Post quick reply' button is the 'Go advanced' button. Click that button and it opens you an advanced window. There are 2 choices for adding photos and pictures there:









1) The paper clip icon: you can upload photos straight from your tablet there. Click the clip icon and it opens a window in which you can upload your photos from your tablet. However, you've to move your photos from your computer to the tablet before that if you haven't already done it. It's possible using micro USB cable which connects your tablet with your computer. Another trick, that I've personally used a lot, is to upload your photos somewhere online (Facebook etc.) with your computer and then go to that "photo storage" with your tablet and upload the photos from there straight to your tablet.

2) The picture icon: here you can upload photos straight from Internet by hotlinking them. Go to the site where your photo is located, click the photo with the right mouse button and copy the photo URL. Then open this Horseforum.com Advanced Reply view, click the picture icon and paste the photo URL in the box which opens up when you've clicked this picture button. Please note that many websites don't encourage or even forbid hotlinking photos from their website.

Hopefully you found this helpful.


----------



## MissSadie (Sep 7, 2016)

*OKAY, HOLD EVERYTHING.*
Sadie was just being the sweetest thing today.
Story time? Story time!
So I was sitting on the board fence, where she usually eats her hay, and I was singing to her, because that's just what I do, and she put her head next to me! Then she itched her forehead on my arm. Adorable. Completely adorable.
Couldn't get any cuter, right?
Well, she put her head in my lap!
It was just so sweet, I just stroked her mane, it was perfect.

On an unrelated note, it's 60 degrees here. It's about time it felt like fall!


----------



## MissSadie (Sep 7, 2016)

so I haven't been on in forever.
Don't worry, I haven't forgotten you guys! Even though you wouldn't care.
On Wednesday I took my first horse back riding class in a long time.
It was so fun! My horses name was Belle, she was a flaxen chestnut half linger with white spots, and I LOVE her.
I'm going to try to be more active as well!
Bye for now


----------

